# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > M3D Forum >  KS Project Update #6: Update 6: New Print, Video and Software Updates

## Eddie

*Project Update #6: Update 6: New Print, Video and Software Updates*Posted by M3D LLC ♥ Like

We've been working really hard behind the scenes on continuously improving The Micro prototypes, and we know a lot of you are requesting pictures of close ups. Here we’d love to share with you what our current prototype is capable of and what we’ve been up to!
The following pictures and video are examples of a rocketship print that took about 33 minutes, on medium resolution (0.2 mm layers) and demonstrates some of the more complex 3D print features like support and retraction.   

An example of what our prototype is capable of, giving you a snapshot of the layers and quality

► Play video

Attribution: Fusion Festival Rocket, by goaran, published Jul 12, 2012 at http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:26621/ 
More images:
https://s3.amazonaws.com/printm3dcom/Rocketship.pnghttps://s3.amazonaws.com/printm3dcom/Rocketship2.png
*Software Update * 
We have a very exciting software update that we’ve been working on and are very excited to share it with you! In addition to using M3D software and open source programs to run your printer, we spoke with the teams at Microsoft behind the 3D Builder app and the Surface last week. We are pleased to tell you that we will be working with them to provide you full plug-and-play integration of The Micro 3D Printer in Windows 8.1, also enabling easy 3D printing on the Surface Pro – so you can get the best possible experience when using your Micro printer!
For Windows as well as other platforms, the M3D software will let you search for publicly accessible models, organize your designs, and navigate the Micro 3D Printer in a way that works for you. You will also have access to advanced settings such as support material, temperature, and model rotation/scaling. Our software supports the common STL standard, which can be exported from a variety of software programs and apps.
If you’re keen to get started with 3D modeling right now, there are many options for you. A great place to start is Google Sketchup because it is free, has a huge support community, and is taught in many schools now, since the basics can be learned in a ~20 minute session. There are also an increasing number of 3D Printer apps on the web and app markets (Apple, Windows, and Android) which allow easy customization of everything from household items to cookie cutters to figurines.
Microsoft Surface Pro & Micro 3D Printer
Thank you for your continued support!  
The M3D Team

----------


## greatestalive

I must say that I am impressed quite a bit by these prints.  For a $300 printer, they are very good.

----------


## valley_nomad

> I must say that I am impressed quite a bit by these prints.  For a $300 printer, they are very good.


Have you seen the video? What do you call that thing on its top? I won't pay even $3 for this paper weight ;-)

----------

